# Welcome Mark: New Yorkshire Rep



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All,

Please welcome Mark (2sprintfast) to the Rep fold, and in becoming the New Yorkshire Rep [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

The last Yorkshire Rep we had was back in 2006, so its been well overdue, and hopefully Yorkshire area TT owners will benefit from Mark getting stuck in and representing his area!

Please all welcome Mark to his new postion. All the best of luck Mark, and if you need any help or advice, myself and other Regional Reps are here to help 

Paul


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mark, welcome to the new post, hopefully i will see you in the future
all the best
Dave


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well done buddy, best of luck with all your future meets 

Charlie


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hell, I read that wrong, leaving out the 'shire' part and thought we had a new Rep in the Big Apple!!

Good luck Mark, you are lucky to have such a good stomping ground.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Mark congratulations on your new post fella


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Mark and welcome [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you mad fool


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Mark and welcome to the fold. White rose country is on the doorstep of Red rose country so perhaps one day we can arrange a coming together with your crew.


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

and i thought the yorkshire rep was in broadmoor [smiley=stupid.gif]

welcome pal


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I actually do feel welcome!

1st meet comin up shortly!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

2sprintfast said:


> Thanks guys, I actually do feel welcome!
> 
> 1st meet comin up shortly!


Hi Mark

Looking forward to drives around the Yorkshire Dales; God's own country  If you need any help with routes, I know all the good drives in the Dales. I can't do meets, it's too far for me but can certianly do drives out.

Cheers and welcome.

Joe


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Mark

Any plans for a meet?

Matt


----------



## stoTTy001 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Mark, i am a newbie to the club and TT ownership. looking forward to a meet, possibly in the East of Gods county?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice one Mark, look forward to attending some meets with the yorkies. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Ella (Aug 3, 2010)

Lest get meeting Mr rep 
i want to meet all these loverly TT's x


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

What a brilliant part of the country to have cruises. Welcome to the Fold, let the fun begin.
Stu


----------



## Flasher (Jun 11, 2011)

I am Batley based in West Yorks .... Any meets qround here plus garage recommendations greatly appreciated.


----------

